# PID problems



## Hermies (19/11/17)

I have an RKC PID model number FK02-VM*AN-MM . I turned it on today to heat up some water and it is coming up on the PV with Sr oP does anyone have any idea what it is and how it can be fixed thanks .I have just run through all the settings and now the PV is flashing 335.1.


Hermies


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (19/11/17)

Would be easier if you gave us the model number: the number you quote is RKC's code.

From the description of the problem I think you have triggered the run / stop mode selection: check page 5 of the manual (assuming what you have is a CB100 or similar).


BTW RKC controllers are lovely bits of kit IFF they are genuine: I use one to control my composites curing oven where a mistake can cost me thousands of dollars and several weeks work.

Unfortunately there are about a billion cheap Chinese knockoffs on the market and they are usually unreliable shit. If you bought it on Ebay and it isn't doing what you expect it to, throw it in the bin and start again.


Edit: I realised that IFF is probably opaque to many readers. It is an abbreviation for "if, and only if" used in formal logic.


----------



## Hermies (19/11/17)

Thanks LC it is an old CD101 but have fixed the problem . I was playing with the terminals on the PID where the sensor is attached and noticed the PV would jump around from 0000000 , flashing high temp 365.7 and then it would come back to the correct temp reading . So I cut all the old terminals off the sensor and wired it directly to the PID terminals yah it works .


----------

